# A little review on Precise Naturals



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been feeding Precise "Naturals" Foundation (adult chicken/rice) to my Echo (PWD) now for a few weeks. 
I'm really happy with it! Good stools, coat, skin, ears, teeth, everything is good. She also likes the taste. The kibble shape is about dime size with a little hole in the center. 

Darby (12 yr bichon) is on the Senior formula (chicken/rice) and also doing well with digestion as well as skin, coat, and her typical yeasty skin/ear/lips issues is not an issue all! She also likes the flavor. The kibble is cube-shaped and a little bigger than a pencil eraser in size. 

The price is right too! I paid 9.99 for Darby's 5 lb bag and 24.99 for Echo's 15 lb bag. 

Keep in mind I do add a variety of canned/fresh food to the dry, at a 75/25% kibble to extras ratio. 

I know some will call these foods 'grain heavy' but after all the tummy and skin issues that they both had on Fromm 4-star grain free, The Honest Kitchen, Merrick, etc. having their tummies and skin be happy is worth it to me. 
These might work for anyone else having dog tummy issues. 



My other 2 are doing awesome on another food.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I wasn't familiar with this brand so just looked at their website. I can see where the simplicity of their formulas might work well for a lot of dogs; plus it seems like a good value. Glad your Echo is thriving on it.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I've been feeding Precise "Naturals" Foundation (adult chicken/rice) to my Echo (PWD) now for a few weeks.
> I'm really happy with it! Good stools, coat, skin, ears, teeth, everything is good. She also likes the taste. The kibble shape is about dime size with a little hole in the center.
> 
> Darby (12 yr bichon) is on the Senior formula (chicken/rice) and also doing well with digestion as well as skin, coat, and her typical yeasty skin/ear/lips issues is not an issue all! She also likes the flavor. The kibble is cube-shaped and a little bigger than a pencil eraser in size.
> ...


Sounds good! Maybe I'll try it. Where do you get it? Or do you order it from chewy?


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

I hadn't heard of this brand either, rated pretty good on dogfoodadvisor. Chewy, Wag, and petfooddirect all seem to carry it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I get it at my local pet warehouse. It's on chewy also, and I'll probably order it next time. Really happy with this food!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I now have both Jack and Cookie on Foundation, after a cold turkey switch off Ideal Balance (holy poop batman!) and their tummies agreed with it just fine.

Darby is about finished with her bag of senior and I think I'll just put her on the adult formula then. I also bought a bag of Sensicare (lamb/rice) to see how they do on that in a couple weeks. 

Really nice, simple food!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Guess what? I bought (scored!) a 35 lb. bag of Sensicare at my local specialty grocery store called Jungle Jim's for 26.00!! The expiry date was far away, too. I went back for more but, duh!, they were sold out. Should've bought at least 2 when I was there the first time but my guys take so long to go through such a big bag I decided not to. They did have the 5 lb. bags for 5.00 each. I bought some to give some of my friends who can't afford the better foods. I'm friends with the manager there and he said they probably won't be carrying it anymore. That is the downside of the food, if I like it I'll have to order it in the future. But, oh well, I have to order Victor and Annamaet and Dr. Tim's, too. I haven't fed it yet, as I've just transitioned the gang from Victor Lamb to Annamaet Option. I also add canned food. Mostly use Wellness varieties for that. It will probably be awhile before they get a chance to try it. Keep us posted on how your guys continue to do with the food.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was looking at the Endurance Formula of Precise for my active dogs. I may give it a shot after we go thru their current food. I like that it is pretty simple ingredients wise. 

I tried the Science Diet Ideal Balance because I got a free bag and my senior dog was eating it. He was getting bloodwork every 3 months to monitor his kidneys. Bloodwork after eating just the Ideal Balance for 6 weeks was out of whack- particularly his potassium. Switched him back to the way I was feeding him- raw/home cooked, can and a variety of kibbles and bloodwork 3 months later improved, potassium levels were normal.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I really like Precise  Considering bringing it into the store to ease out Premium Edge...and for those customers we get that want something very budget friendly but made with quality ingredients.


----------

